# Unexpected error opening LR CC catalog



## kristin (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, 

In Windows 7 I am unable to open Lightroom CC due to this error message: 

"Unexpected error opening catalog" 

I am given the option to open another catalog or create a new one but neither of these options in the dialogue box work. No new catalog can be created and the only other catalog does not seem to even be selected nor does it open in LRCC. 

My LR 4.* is still functional ..no catalog issues.

My Lightroom catalogs are on an internal drive. 

Hope someone can help..I posted this on another forum..but, I think this forum might be more specific to my problem.

Thank you,
kristin


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 25, 2015)

How long have you been on LRCC? Are you are the latest version?
Did this catalog open yesterday?


----------



## kristin (Jun 25, 2015)

Jim..

I had installed it several weeks ago and it opened with no problem.  However, I was still using LR 4.* during that time because I didn't have the time to go through preferences and moving presets.

I have been out of town and when I returned I updated the CC desktop app and also PS and LR using this app. When I got the error message, I looked around and saw the my lrcat and preview files for the LRCC program were in the same location as my files for the 4.* program.  On an internal drive (not c).  I tried renaming the CC lrcat file with no results and there didn't seem to be a way to generate a new catalog.  In addition, the program would not open my 4.* catalog.  Same error message.

Just moments before you replied, I saw your (I believe) older message to another forum user advising uninstall LRCC, sign out of CC app, reboot, re-install LRCC.  Now LRCC opens for me with a new catalog.  So, success.

I want to move my new catalog to the other location.  How do I do that?

Also, I am opening my 4.* catalog in LRCC.  The program makes a copy and upgrades it to the LRCC program.  Is this the proper way to do this?

Thank you,
kristin


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 25, 2015)

kristin said:


> Jim..
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Your LRCC catalog which has been upgraded, and probably named 4-2, is in the same place where your older v4 catalog was. You have done things correctly.
Is this the one you want to move?

JIm


----------



## kristin (Jun 25, 2015)

You are correct;  the catalog I upgraded for CC was named  *-2 and is now in the same location as the 4.* catalog.  No need to move anything. (The original new CC catalog is still in My Pictures; I will leave it there..I have no need for that catalog now.)

Thank you, Jim, for your help!  So glad I rejoined this group after a long break!

kristin


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 26, 2015)

Glad to have been of help, but you had already done the work.
Welcome back to the forum - it is a good place to learn things and meet people.


----------

